# EP Aspen Kidded!



## helmstead (Jan 28, 2010)

We're moving Saturday, so haven't had much time to do anything more than pack and run around in circles...but...in the midst of it, Aspen kidded!

She had NO udder, never got one...I suspected her due date to be late Feb/early Mar.  WRONG.  She was also big as a house...so I suspected triplets...WRONG.

With no further ado, and MANY congrats to Nicki on her new buckling...even tho I'm still sore I didn't get a doeling to retain...

Helmstead Minis CVE The Pie


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 28, 2010)

congrats.. very cute. hope all these little ones move ok...you surely have a load of em now!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh, he is gorgeous!  Congrats!

Have a safe move!


----------



## hoosiergal (Jan 28, 2010)

sure is a beauty.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2010)

Hooray!  

He is doing very well this morning; he eats like a pig and surely has springs in his legs!  Thanks so much for the opportunity to bring this little buck into the fold Kate, we have high hopes for The Pie!!

He needs to teach Gabby a thing or two about the bottle though, she is a STINKER!    Oh well, I'm sure "problem child" will teach us a whole lot about kid raising.


----------



## goat lady (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck with the move, and have a safe trip for your family and your animals.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 28, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> He needs to teach Gabby a thing or two about the bottle though, she is a STINKER!    Oh well, I'm sure "problem child" will teach us a whole lot about kid raising.


Keep me posted on how the little brat does!  

Thanks all...I'll resurface maybe after the weekend...depends on how quickly DH can get internet service retro'd for me!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2010)

OMG Kate!  I'm going to have to amend my previous comment about Gabby's propensity towards "stinkerness".    This will likely sound crazy, but it worked so that's good enough for me.

So, Gabby apparently detests the sight of a bottle but is obviously hungry.  After 15 frustrating minutes trying to get her to take the bottle (during which she ate MAYBE an ounce) I put her back on the floor (i.e. gave up) and she proceeds to nurse ON MY PAJAMAS!!    After explaining to Gabs that I definitely do not have an udder I thought, "what if I can convince her I do?"  Like I said, slightly crazy.  

So, I wedged the bottle into the crook of my knee toward the inside (while sitting on the couch with her on the floor in front of me) so only the nipple was showing and what do you know??  She ate 5 ounces!!!    O joy of joys!  Anyway, I'm sure it LOOKS silly, but you can't argue with the results.  

I knew she'd teach me a thing or two.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 28, 2010)

WAY TO GO!!  I knew the little brat was hungry, and I knew she didn't WANT the bottle...this is genius!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 28, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck on your move!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 28, 2010)

Hope everything goes well with the move.  Looking forward to seeing you back online when you get there.


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 28, 2010)

I hope we're getting photos of the new place!


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 28, 2010)

Kate, 
Have a safe Journey to the new Homestead!
 See you and your goaties when your on line again!

Mossy Stone Farm Pygora's and Nubians


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 28, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> We're moving Saturday


First of all, cute kid!  

Now...about that move...  

Um....how shall I put this?  Have you, by any chance, watched the weather channel recently?  

Southern KY and most of TN are supposed to get HAMMERED with snow...like, a foot or so...and possibly ice starting tomorrow night into Saturday.  The line starts about 80mi south of Cincy and gets worse as you go south.  

Doesn't look great..


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 28, 2010)

A FOOT?  Yikes!  The other half and I wish you a safe journey!!


----------



## jlbpooh (Jan 28, 2010)

Simply beautiful. I love the coloring. Hopefully only a month left before I get to see newborn pics of my two new babies. I can't wait!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 28, 2010)

The only thing stopping us will be if the livestock hauler cancels due to the roads, but given that they're a north-mid-western hauling company...I kinda doubt a little winter storm will stop them.  The driver is coming Friday night to load up early Sat morning...


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good luck, Kate!  I hope everything works out and you guys get settled in this weekend!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 29, 2010)

Have a safe trip Kate! Good luck with the move.


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jan 29, 2010)

Nicki, Congrats on the new baby! I love his name! Remember I am just around the corner so let me know if you need anything.    

Bye Kate!!! CYA online....


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 29, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks Kelly!  BTW, I saw Isabelle's groom when I picked up Gabby and The Pie.  She looked great!  I really like your teddybear face!


----------



## FlightsofFancy (Jan 31, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Thanks Kelly!  BTW, I saw Isabelle's groom when I picked up Gabby and The Pie.  She looked great!  I really like your teddybear face!


Thank you!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 29, 2010)

Just wanted to include an updated pic of our buckling The Pie.  He's 9 weeks old today!  Thanks Kate for this oh-so-handsome boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 29, 2010)

He looks like he is growing up very nicely!


----------



## helmstead (Mar 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see him all slicked off!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 29, 2010)

His color is going to be so much lighter clipped.  You can see in the picture the areas where his coat is sort of parted and the lighter color shows through.  I can't wait...


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 12, 2010)

We finally clipped our scruffy guy!  He's 5.5 months already and getting smellier by the day...   There's nothing like a smelly buck on a hot, humid Georgia afternoon!    Not a great pic but I wanted to share nonetheless.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 12, 2010)




----------

